# HCG test of 2



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone had my IVf pregnancy test today at the clinic and it was HCG level 2.  They said that they class less than 1 as negative.  Has anyone had this before?  I am worried as last time it ended up ectopic and it was an 8.  Got to go back in a week to confirm it has gone down.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya on my 1st bfn hcg was 2 also and they told me it was negative with no sign of implantation (I believe it has to be over 5) but yes better to confirm with follow up.

So sorry for your news as it's just the most bitter pill to swallow, hope you come up with a plan forward soon x


----------

